# Extra Antlerless Deer Tags



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Have any of you ever purchased one of these? I ordered one on Monday and was wondering when i can expect to see the tag in the mail. Thanks.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

I would guess you should see it tomorrow. Mine took about 3-4 days to get it in the mail.
Good luck and shoot straight!
:sniper: 
:beer: 
Spoiler92


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I think you should be able to print of copy of the lic. Not sure, but might want to check it out or call Game and Fish and see what you should do so you have the tag available when you shoot your doe.

.02


----------

